# Water Question Before Race Day ****



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

I Have A Question Regarding The Day Before Race Day ? I Heard You Have To Take Water Away During The Day And Give Them A Quick Sip Before Shipping Night ? Reason Is That They Will Drink Enough Water On The Shipping Truck ....has Any One Heard This ?????


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

What I have heard is that birds should learn how to drink in those trucks by training them in the home else the birds would not know what to do and end up thirsty. This fancier teaches his young birds to drink. (scroll to 3:16):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nJzkHiP8f4


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I like to give my racers some extra safflower seeds on shipping day. After the snack they will take a good drink. It is very inportant the birds be hydrated for the flight home. A returning bird with a muddy band was thirsty and probaly late getting home too.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I would love to hear from others on this as well. I firmly believe that my birds are not drinking enough before racing. Do you feed them later? Do you withhold water for much of the day and return it just before basketing?

A smith, what time do you give them the safflower snack?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

RodSD said:


> What I have heard is that birds should learn how to drink in those trucks by training them in the home else the birds would not know what to do and end up thirsty. This fancier teaches his young birds to drink. (scroll to 3:16):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nJzkHiP8f4


Nice video..had to watch it twice. I can't remember ever seeing a loft so clean.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

realtalk72 said:


> I Have A Question Regarding The Day Before Race Day ? I Heard You Have To Take Water Away During The Day And Give Them A Quick Sip Before Shipping Night ? Reason Is That They Will Drink Enough Water On The Shipping Truck ....has Any One Heard This ?????


The reason why you need to take away the water and to give them water before you ship them is to make sure that the birds have water in them before you put them in the shipping truck. This is the problem with racing if you the fancier don't teach them how to find the water in the shipping truck most likely the birds will get lost due to dehydration. Getting them accustom to the shipping truck and finding where the water is, will benefit your birds, by doing this the birds are less stress and very comfortable in the basket and well hydrated for the race.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

A racing pigeon WELL TRAINED,should NOT be lost because he is thirsty...He may stop at a stream,lake,pond etc and get a drink,and may even take a bath...When he is refreshed,and his energy level is OK,he will preceed home...If he knows his way home,he will get there..Period !! If he is a dummy,he will not !!...It`s that simple.....Alamo


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

dstephenson said:


> I would love to hear from others on this as well. I firmly believe that my birds are not drinking enough before racing. Do you feed them later? Do you withhold water for much of the day and return it just before basketing?
> 
> A smith, what time do you give them the safflower snack?


I feed AT 6 PM daily. Shipping night my birds already are on the shipping truck at this time. On race day "dinner" time is 1:00 snack is about an hour before I start crating them up. This gives them time to drink and back to there perch relaxing. So I can catch them.  Also the snack time is a good way to watch the birds too. Hand feeding snacks is always "bonding" too.  My birds fly to the loft and me. My system is KISS. Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

A_Smith said:


> I feed AT 6 PM daily. Shipping night my birds already are on the shipping truck at this time. On race day "dinner" time is 1:00 snack is about an hour before I start crating them up. This gives them time to drink and back to there perch relaxing. So I can catch them.  Also the snack time is a good way to watch the birds too. Hand feeding snacks is always "bonding" too.  My birds fly to the loft and me. My system is KISS. Keep It Simple Stupid.


Do you remove their water after their 1pm dinner/watering? And then put it back for their snack time? I'm trying to think of ways to ensure they drink before crating at the last possible time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

dstephenson said:


> Do you remove their water after their 1pm dinner/watering? And then put it back for their snack time? I'm trying to think of ways to ensure they drink before crating at the last possible time.


I think if you can teach them to drink from a waterer in their crate that can only be to their advantage if you are going to be racing your birds .. I do know that they are more likely to drink after they eat thou so use that knowledge to your birds advantage too


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

i let them drink as long they want since the released is for the next day...


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I have seen guys manually hydrate their birds with syringes...I think the crop can hold 10 cc's of water or so, pretty easy to do as you are basketing the birds.


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks For All Replies .....


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

sandiego said:


> i let them drink as long they want since the released is for the next day...


same here Rod. I don't take the water out of the loft and I let the birds drink what they want. I found out that a healthy pigeon that's in good condition will only drink what they need. a smart pigeon will know how and where to drink water inside the race crate if they see water.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I hold the bird-when we basket them-The wife syringes them full of water-- After all they are going to be 12-14 hours without water on a HOT/FULL of other pigeons trailer.
Pigeom TEMPs run 107 degrees. 60% of a pigeons weight is moisture.
Hope someone corrects me???????????????


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have crates that are identical to the club shipping crates. The waterers I use with them are identical to the waterers used by the club. I train my birds out of this crate so that when the races start nothing has really changed except some extra birds.

I also feed them in these crates so if they are held over and fed in the crates mine are the first ones at the feed.

*As for watering on shipping day.*

I use garlic, ACV, honey, green tea and other things in there water on rotation. They may get garlic in their water for two days before the race. On race day honey and green tea in the water with their regular morning meal. That water is left in the loft until noon. At that time it is replaced with clean clear water ( I have my own way of letting them know it is pure water ). Seeing how they dont really like all of that stuff I keep putting in their water they really drink the clean pure water when they get it. That is how I work it.

Ace


----------

